# Clear creek



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has any info on clear creek? I saw that the metro parks has brown trout listed but I dont see any info anywhere else. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## jamie329 (Mar 11, 2005)

Clear Creek is a great little stream to do some fly fishing. It is beautiful in the summer and fall. The fishing is getting better. Seem to be more hold overs as the years go by. You won't catch any lunkers. 12 inches if you're lucky. Stick close to the riffles in the summer due to the water tempature. Other than that try a wooley bugger, and keep some BWO's on hand. They seem to favor those quite well in that stream.
Later, Jamie329


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

where is clear creek? what all species are in it?


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

Its got its own park, out by hocking hills. I hear it has smallies and browns.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

http://metroparks.net/?Page=ParksClearCreek


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Beautiful stream to fish, but the fishing isn't easy. Been out there over a dozen times only to pull in 3 or 4 browns and a few crappie.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

You all need me to show you around and there are some nice size holdovers reaching almost 20" I've been fishing it for over 15 yrs. You can catch browns,smallies,carp,suckers( red horse tail ),rock bass,bluegills, chubs,shinners along with lots of bugs in summer for the fish and for you as there meal. ticks start to get real bad around the end of this month if it doesn't snow. The black stone-fly, midges, crane flies, BWO's and caddis will start to really pick-up by the end of march. But with that being about the time it rains alot and the river comes up super fast after a good rain. Which I call flushing the toilet and can and will cover parts of the road where it's 8 to 10 ' down to the water in these spots. But you can catch big numbers of fish down there all year long. If anyones wants to talk e-mail me with Clear Creek Info in the Subject line. ANd I'll get in touch with you and give my cell # to you so if we meet up you can call me if you need any help with directions. I have pictures of a 40 + foot tree that moved about 1/4 of a mile down stream and ends up getting stuck atop a sandbar.The root ball was 15 ft across it at it's wides point. They cut the trunk so the tree would drift down stream to form a Log jam point. Later Matt


----------

